# Filling a miter gap



## tdoucette67 (Feb 17, 2012)

I am making a frame and I have one corner that didn't line up as good and there is a small gap on the inside of the miter joint. How would I go about filling it. I plan on staining the frame so my question is how should I go about filling it? I've used wood filler before but when I stained it it showed right through.


----------



## tdoucette67 (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me I would fill it with a light colored filler and adjust the color to the stain color after I stained the wood. The color can be adjusted with a touch up marker or color tint. If you are using an oil based finish you could also mix some artist paint to color it. Just mask off each side of it before you brush on the paint.


----------



## TheRev_46 (Feb 18, 2013)

mix the sawdust from the boards when you cut them with wood glue and use as filler. Sand and stain. Elmers probond works pretty good for this.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Someone in a different thread had the suggestion to plane a fine piece of tha same wood and carefully glue it in there. Sounded like a good trick to me. Luck.


----------



## Glassnwood (Jan 29, 2012)

SeanStuart said:


> Someone in a different thread had the suggestion to plane a fine piece of tha same wood and carefully glue it in there. Sounded like a good trick to me. Luck.



This trick works BUT you need to put the shaving in as you glue & clamp. I leave a tail & sand it to flush.:yes:


----------



## subdajj (Mar 9, 2013)

TheRev_46 said:


> mix the sawdust from the boards when you cut them with wood glue and use as filler. Sand and stain. Elmers probond works pretty good for this.


"X2"


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Take two pieces of sandpaper and glue them together back to back. Now pull it between the joint until they come together perfectly. This can only be done if you have not glued them together. You might have to slight adjust some of the other joints this way but it will only be a very small amount and all the joints will come together without filling the gap.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

My vote goes to cut it again using a crosscut sled and make it fit right. :yes:


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Rick Mosher said:


> My vote goes to cut it again using a crosscut sled and make it fit right. :yes:


It is off so little that double sided sandpaper pulling it through the joint will make both sides the same angle. Evan if that angle is off .5 or 1 degree off of 45 the two sides will fit perfect. There is no need to throw the wood in the bin. Save it if possible and I believe it is possible.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

